

First Evidence of Brain Rewiring in Children - tokenadult
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/12/091209121200.htm

======
tokenadult
The story was reported yesterday on National Public Radio with the title,
"Reading Practice Can Strengthen Brain 'Highways'"

[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1212531...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=121253104)

with additional details on the research.

